# Horlick's & Ovaltine



## Floridabottledude (May 20, 2013)

Anyone know much about these. How old? Are they worth collecting?


----------



## Floridabottledude (May 20, 2013)

Ovaltine


----------



## Floridabottledude (May 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Floridabottledude (May 20, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 20, 2013)

If you like them they are worth collecting, they look awesome to me and I'm guessing 1940-60...


----------



## epackage (May 20, 2013)

I see a few different styles including a Horlicks with a ton of writing on it, there also seems to be tall ceramic ones with handles as well. You can add this style for under $8...[]

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTIBLE-HORLICKS-MIXER-GLASS-BEAKER-MADE-IN-ENGLAND-NICE-/111070016240?pt=AU_AdvertisingCollectables&hash=item19dc49f2f0


----------



## dollarbill (May 20, 2013)

Those are pretty cool. I think at one time I had 4 or 5 different Horlicks jars. I can remember when I dug a monster Horlicks jar and could hardly believe a jar of that size made it in one piece. Very cool ,Like E was saying maybe not a lot of value in them but great to collect I think.
   Bill


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2013)

> I dug a monster Horlicks jar


I still have mine, I wish I collected marbles or something to fill it with.
 I'd like "more Ovaltine please!"
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5SR0PkZxzw


----------



## Floridabottledude (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! I just remembered about that scene in "A Christmas Story" when Ralphie has the secret decoder ring and he's all excited and it just turns out to be an ad for Ovaltine! I love that movie. Lots of good lines-"You'll shoot your eye out!" and "It's a major award!"


----------



## Floridabottledude (May 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Floridabottledude (May 27, 2013)

.


----------

